# Fluval Spec pump



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

Not sure if this should go here or in equipment, but I figured if people are running the Spec, they would be more likely to see it here.

Anyway, I'm looking for the pump from a Fluval Spec.

It looks like it should be perfect for a project. I saw a Spec in a store, but I didn't write down the info off the pump. If someone could get the manufacturer and part number off theirs, I would appreciate it. I haven't been having much luck searching. I found one place selling it, but I'd like to shop around a little more.

If anybody knows of any other small pumps that have less than 40 GPH, that information would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

I believe this is the pump you've been looking for. Also try the zoomed Micropump 104. It's listed at 30-60 GPH. 
A third option could be the Catalina CA20 pump. It's listed at 40 GPH and is adjustable.


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

I think those will do it. Thanks.
How did you end up coming up with those? I tried several searches but wasn't coming up with much for low flow pumps.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I looked up fluval spec pump and found that site for replacement pumps. I've been doing research on lower flow pumps since I want to make my 2.5 tank into an all in one tank like the spec. So I've done some research into small compact pumps.


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

I came up with the site with the replacement as well, I was trying to see if anybody came up with anything else.
The others are definitely helpful too.
I think I came across some pumps that looked exactly like the Fluval Spec, but they had adjustable flow. Unfortunately the links aren't on my netbook (which I am on now). They were around $8 I think. Cheap enough to be worth testing out while I wait for my tank to grow out, as long as shipping is cheap.
Not that the Spec replacements are expensive, but I could definitely use lower flow for what I'm trying to do.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's another idea. Look for table top fountain pumps or small water fountain pumps. I got my wife a small fountain for her desk and it has a tiny little pump in there so something like that would really be low flow.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Off topic. What net book do you use? I've got an Asus eee pc, 1000HA.


----------

